# Am I feeding Lexy enough?



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

Helloo. I got Lexy exactly 2 weeks ago and I'm very new to the breed. I started feeding her 3 times a day, about 1/3 cup each meal. The last 4-5 days I changed to feeding her 2/3 cups 2 times a day, as recommended by a friend who is a vet tech. She is about 11 weeks old now. I weighed her yesterday and she is about 12.8 pounds. I have been feeding her totw pacific stream puppy formula. I've been doing a lot of research but it's still hard for me to decide if I am feeding her the right food and amount. Should I up the food? Or change the food to anything better for her? Like I said I am very new and tried to do all the research I can before posting this. Here are some pics of her I took yesterday!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I read the title to fast and I thought it said am I FEELING Lexy enough. LOL!

TOTW doesn't suck, but you could look at Orijen or Acana also. They are great foods too. If she looks skinny, up her feed, if she looks fat lower it. Each dog is different, so you have to kinda eye ball it.

Your pup is wicked cute. BTW


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

holy crap that pup is cute.
to me, she looks like a healthy weight.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> I read the title to fast and I thought it said am I FEELING Lexy enough. LOL!
> 
> TOTW doesn't suck, but you could look at Orijen or Acana also. They are great foods too. If she looks skinny, up her feed, if she looks fat lower it. Each dog is different, so you have to kinda eye ball it.
> 
> Your pup is wicked cute. BTW


LOL that made me lol literally. I'll probably look into Acana after I finish this 15 lb bag of totw my mom got for me haha well got for me for Lexy -.- Thank you! Fell in love with her as soon as I saw her


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

JoKealoha said:


> holy crap that pup is cute.
> to me, she looks like a healthy weight.


Thank you! ^_^ Kinda worried me because you can see her bones on her ribs? when she stands or stretches but not when shes laying down or sitting lol is that normal?


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea my pup is the same age an weight and he's gtg! Just checked with the vet today. After picking him up from his ear cropping. Your puppy is gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

Bear813 said:


> Yea my pup is the same age an weight and he's gtg! Just checked with the vet today. After picking him up from his ear cropping. Your puppy is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Yayyyy great to know  Thanks!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikki said:


> Thank you! ^_^ Kinda worried me because you can see her bones on her ribs? when she stands or stretches but not when shes laying down or sitting lol is that normal?


For a young pup it can go either way, if you feel like you should feed her more do it. 2/3rds of a cup twice a day isn't really that much food for a growing dog, as the more they grow the more you'll need to feed to maintain the weight, let alone the growing weight.

Typically its okay to "over" feed a pup within reason, if your only dog i would even say its okay to free feed so long as shes not a dog to eat whatever is in front of her however if you did this i would recommend breaking that habit as she matures and work for her food.

Each dog grows differently, i can say at 11 weeks, 2/3rd twice a day is quite a small amount. If it were me, i'd up the feed but how much depends on the growth and overall health.

Full grown, as a "typical" rule you want to see the last two ribs of the rib cage but the other ribs you want "covered" by muscle or a very thin layer of what you could call "fat". Most people over feed their animals and what you see widely accepted is obesity.

Also, your vet tech friend may be fairly knowledgeable in certain areas but rarely (and i do mean rarely) do you find a vet that is also equally knowledgeable in nutrition. This is something very rarely discussed in vet school and the little that is discussed is often paid for information and wrong.

I've only personally known of one vet that took the time to truly educate themselves in the nutritional values of not only kibble, but proper diet and the connections between genetics and diet, diet and health problems often associated and dismissed for other factors of which are irrelevant.

As to Taste Of The Wild, it isn't the worst out there but is one of the poorest of quality and over priced for what you are getting. Part of their pricing has to do with face value ingredients, it looks great by comparison for the money to other feeds out there with higher quality listed ingredients however TOTW is owned by Diamond which makes a wide range of cost feeds and all use the same quality feeds. Most made in the same factories as Diamond and the few that are not, is mostly to "kill concern" but the same ingredients used in their cheap feeds are still used in TOTW regardless of where it was processed and packaged.

Champion pet foods which produce Acana, Acana Regionals and Orijen lines is exceptional in both quality and consistency.. Particularly in dry feed industry as they do not take part in any of the known loop holes that are allowed through AAFCO and other organizations regulating the production of kibble. Also where they get their ingredients, not being out sourced and over all human grade quality is also something of exceptional..


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> For a young pup it can go either way, if you feel like you should feed her more do it. 2/3rds of a cup twice a day isn't really that much food for a growing dog, as the more they grow the more you'll need to feed to maintain the weight, let alone the growing weight.
> 
> Typically its okay to "over" feed a pup within reason, if your only dog i would even say its okay to free feed so long as shes not a dog to eat whatever is in front of her however if you did this i would recommend breaking that habit as she matures and work for her food.
> 
> ...


wow tysm for the great info! Making me want to return the totw since I haven't opened the 15 lb bag and am still on the small bag. which acana would you recommend for my pup? and suggestions on how much to up her food based on the photo of her? and I'm guessing she does eat anything in front of her. the first night I got her it was late so I only had Target food choices and ended up giving her Iams for one night and she gobbled it up next day got her totw and she gobbled that up! if I switch foods should I start with part of the old and new food in a meal?


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Make sure that when you change her diet, you do it gradually over a 2 weeks period (or so). Otherwise, she may get diarrhea.

You might also want to get her stool checked (if you haven't already), since intestinal parasites can hinder growth and weight gain.

She is stinkin' cute, by the way!


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

=CC= said:


> Make sure that when you change her diet, you do it gradually over a 2 weeks period (or so). Otherwise, she may get diarrhea.
> 
> You might also want to get her stool checked (if you haven't already), since intestinal parasites can hinder growth and weight gain.
> 
> She is stinkin' cute, by the way!


okay I think I may go pick up a small bag of Acana now but not sure which one I should try first. She's been kinda scratching and biting herself a bit lately maybe fleas? not sure. She's had her first set out of 3 puppy shots. She did the fecal test with dewormer and had round worm but haven't seen any worms in her stool after 2-3 days of dewormer. Her next shots are next Sunday


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikki said:


> okay I think I may go pick up a small bag of Acana now but not sure which one I should try first. She's been kinda scratching and biting herself a bit lately maybe fleas? not sure. She's had her first set out of 3 puppy shots. She did the fecal test with dewormer and had round worm but haven't seen any worms in her stool after 2-3 days of dewormer. Her next shots are next Sunday


I had a nice long post for you but i accidentally "x" out the window.. So for now i'll just respond to the type of food..

Acana has both grain and grain free formulas, you would want to do their grain free "Regionals" line..

An example would be this formula; Deboned beef, lamb meal, herring meal, russet potato, peas, beef liver, herring oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), deboned bison, deboned lamb, sun-cured alfalfa, salmon meal, lamb liver, pea fiber, pumpkin, spinach, turnip greens, tomatoes, carrots, apples, organic kelp, cranberries, blueberries, juniper berries, chicory root, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, lavender flowers, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, riboflavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

Another option would be to go with Orijen, which is the top of Champions line, they have both all life stages such as Regional Red and Six Fish or their puppy formula..

Here is their Puppy Food: Fresh boneless chicken*, chicken meal, fresh boneless salmon*, turkey meal, herring meal, russet potato, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), sweet potato, peas, fresh boneless turkey*, fresh whole eggs*, fresh chicken liver*, fresh boneless lake whitefish*, fresh boneless walleye*, sun-cured alfalfa, pea fiber, fresh boneless herring*, organic kelp, pumpkin, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium. * DELIVERED FRESH, preservative-free and never frozen

Chewy.com has some of the best pricing i've seen with 2 - 3 day delivery spans from ordering to door step.

I personally have had the best results of dry kibble with Orijen, Regional Red of which i feed most of the year when not in season and the hounds earn their raw food..

Here is Regional Red: Fresh deboned wild boar*, fresh deboned lamb*, fresh beef liver*, fresh deboned pork*, lamb meal, peas, salmon meal, russet potato, herring meal, fresh whole eggs*, fresh deboned bison*, potato starch, fresh deboned salmon*, pacific whitefish meal, fresh deboned walleye*, salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), sun-cured alfalfa, pea fiber, dried organic kelp, pumpkin, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikki said:


> okay I think I may go pick up a small bag of Acana now but not sure which one I should try first. She's been kinda scratching and biting herself a bit lately maybe fleas? not sure. She's had her first set out of 3 puppy shots. She did the fecal test with dewormer and had round worm but haven't seen any worms in her stool after 2-3 days of dewormer. Her next shots are next Sunday


Forgot to mention, biting and scratching can be a sign of fleas, seasonal allergies, skin irritation from a wide various of sources and about countless of other things.

Almost 3 months, give a bath of blue dawn.. Has to be blue and has to be dawn brand.. (wet first) Lather nice deep in the fur making sure the skin gets a touch... Wait about 20 or so seconds then rinse off REALLY well not leaving any dawn residue at all on the skin or fur to dry out..

Wipe her off really well and if this helps the scratching and biting, chances are its fleas.. Dawn kills fleas on contact but doesn't kill the eggs, if it helps wait about 4 - 5 days and do another dawn bath, then stop for a month. Probably will want to look at flea control to keep them in check if your area is bad however dawn will work well if not a sever case.

If its food allergies, which often occurs with cheap foods and cheap ingredients such as TOTW.. Your first sign is almost always small bumps or rough feeling ears inside or outside their flaps.. (not inner - ear) If gone unnoticed it is fairly common for skin bumps and rashes to also appear along with bumpy ears. If this is the case, switch the food ASAP as prolonging reactions can result to a life long journey of allergies. Genetically and in rare cases, they are born with these type of allergies however a good 9 times out of 10, it is actually feed induced allergies.. Meaning, a cheap feed caused the problems and the body did not recover after prolonging the experience and wear.

Of course, if considered stay away from anything Chicken derived as this is the most common food allergy along with grains.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Forgot to mention, biting and scratching can be a sign of fleas, seasonal allergies, skin irritation from a wide various of sources and about countless of other things.
> 
> Almost 3 months, give a bath of blue dawn.. Has to be blue and has to be dawn brand.. (wet first) Lather nice deep in the fur making sure the skin gets a touch... Wait about 20 or so seconds then rinse off REALLY well not leaving any dawn residue at all on the skin or fur to dry out..
> 
> ...


I am on my way to the pet store that offers champion brands I think I'm gonna try to Orijen puppy food . Doesn't that have chicken? No bumps on ears just bites herself a lot and I just found a little really hard bump on top of her head . Bug bite? Not sure =\ I think I'm gonna try a small bag of Orijen puppy food and see how she does on it


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikki said:


> I am on my way to the pet store that offers champion brands I think I'm gonna try to Orijen puppy food . Doesn't that have chicken? No bumps on ears just bites herself a lot and I just found a little really hard bump on top of her head . Bug bite? Not sure =\ I think I'm gonna try a small bag of Orijen puppy food and see how she does on it


The puppy food has chicken, the all life stages Orijen you can feed your puppy as well.. It is really up to you as to what you want to do, the puppy food has the highest amount of protein of i believe 40 - 42% depending on the regular or large breed.. Which you would want to do the regular not large.

Price wise don't be shocked, Orijen is one of the most expensive brands out there but also has some of the less mark ups per bag of any brand out there.. Which means you are paying mostly for the quality of ingredients used rather than distribution, advertisement, etc.. Which Orijen does little of by comparison to other companies whom spend millions each year on commercials, billboards and other means of advertising.

But because Orijen does offer some of the best (arguably the best) nutritional values for dry feed, you will be feeding less than you would with TOTW.. However, i would still start out by around a cup a day either way and see how it goes.. Add more or less depending on how your pup reacts.

Typically, these type of feeds are best for working animals (rich feeds) however in order to be as close to biologically appropriate as possible, the amount of meat needed in dry feeds and the way it is processed into kibble equals higher amounts of protein than single or 2 - 3 sources of meat.

I have actually started ordering my feed through Chewy as the prices are very reasonable, Regional Red is $86.99 for 29.7lbs. The last order was messed up through the labor day holiday and delayed, the only time i've had issues with them thus far after using them for about 5 orders now..

The customer service representatives had also got some mix ups when talking to them about delivery, as an apology the company is refunding my $87 from this past order and shipping me 2 bags of their 15.4 pound Regional Reds free of charge. I also received a personal email apologizing as well, the little things and the going out of their way to ensure satisfaction as far as im concerned is high for a company that size.

So check prices for both your area and online, if you need to order online i recommend Chewy, also free shipping over $49.

I usually like to promote and help local businesses however theres only one place in town that sells Orijen and they are high, the place i used to get my feed from i had to drive an hour away to get it.. With gas prices, looked else where.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikki said:


> I am on my way to the pet store that offers champion brands I think I'm gonna try to Orijen puppy food . Doesn't that have chicken? No bumps on ears just bites herself a lot and I just found a little really hard bump on top of her head . Bug bite? Not sure =\ I think I'm gonna try a small bag of Orijen puppy food and see how she does on it


See if you can take a picture of the bump and post it, could be a bug bite or numerous other things. Only way to really get a more realistic answer is to see it. Granted, even then it may be hard to determine.

If you ever have any other questions feel free to PM or ask me, it is what i'm here for.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> The puppy food has chicken, the all life stages Orijen you can feed your puppy as well.. It is really up to you as to what you want to do, the puppy food has the highest amount of protein of i believe 40 - 42% depending on the regular or large breed.. Which you would want to do the regular not large.
> 
> Price wise don't be shocked, Orijen is one of the most expensive brands out there but also has some of the less mark ups per bag of any brand out there.. Which means you are paying mostly for the quality of ingredients used rather than distribution, advertisement, etc.. Which Orijen does little of by comparison to other companies whom spend millions each year on commercials, billboards and other means of advertising.
> 
> ...


Okay I just bought a trial size of the puppy not large breed since I remember reading they are medium breeds for 2.99. Gonna try it now just wanna make sure she's not allergic to chicken or anything. Should I do 50 Orijen and 50 TOTW pacific stream puppy? Dammit I forgot to check price of bigger bags! Was in a rush cuz Lexy had to pee hehe


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikki said:


> Okay I just bought a trial size of the puppy not large breed since I remember reading they are medium breeds for 2.99. Gonna try it now just wanna make sure she's not allergic to chicken or anything. Should I do 50 Orijen and 50 TOTW pacific stream puppy? Dammit I forgot to check price of bigger bags! Was in a rush cuz Lexy had to pee hehe


Well it usually takes a few weeks to a few months for allergic reactions to happen if in the event she is allergic to chicken or any ingredient. The trial size wont be long enough to truly know anything.

As to switching over, the generalized accepted approach is 25% new 75% old for a few days, then 50 - 50, 75 - 25 then after 7 - 10 days you are on 100% new food.

However, all dogs are different and when switching from a lower quality to a higher quality, you can just do a "cold switch" even though most don't recommend it because it is less harsh on the digestive track and stomach..

However being that young, i would probably just do either the "recommended" methods or do 50 - 50 for a few days, 75 - 50 for a few days and by sunday 100% on Orijen.

Whatever your comfortable with really.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Well it usually takes a few weeks to a few months for allergic reactions to happen if in the event she is allergic to chicken or any ingredient. The trial size wont be long enough to truly know anything.
> 
> As to switching over, the generalized accepted approach is 25% new 75% old for a few days, then 50 - 50, 75 - 25 then after 7 - 10 days you are on 100% new food.
> 
> ...


I figured if she cold switched from Authority? which the guy I got her from fed her to Iams the first night I got her (cuz Target was only place open) and then totw the day after and her stool was always firm no diarrhea at all, she can do the 50/50 so I did 1/3 cup of totw and lil less than 1/3 cup of the orijen now so I'll see how her stool is tonight. She gobbled it all down as usual lol. I guess I'll be returning the 15 lb totw puppy my mom bought (unopened). tysm for all the info! I had a feeling totw didn't have enough protein and that there could be something better for her out there besides raw!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikki said:


> I figured if she cold switched from Authority? which the guy I got her from fed her to Iams the first night I got her (cuz Target was only place open) and then totw the day after and her stool was always firm no diarrhea at all, she can do the 50/50 so I did 1/3 cup of totw and lil less than 1/3 cup of the orijen now so I'll see how her stool is tonight. She gobbled it all down as usual lol. I guess I'll be returning the 15 lb totw puppy my mom bought (unopened). tysm for all the info! I had a feeling totw didn't have enough protein and that there could be something better for her out there besides raw!


TOTW has enough protein, that isn't so much the issue as the quality of ingredients used. An excellent feed doesn't have to have 36%+ protein to be superior, most of Acana lines have 30 - 33%.

But i'm glad i could help. If the stool is loose give it a few days where your at, sometimes more sensitive dogs take a little longer on richer feeds to adjust and the stool to come out how it should.

Your mom had the right idea for food, just needed to do a little more research. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> TOTW has enough protein, that isn't so much the issue as the quality of ingredients used. An excellent feed doesn't have to have 36%+ protein to be superior, most of Acana lines have 30 - 33%.
> 
> But i'm glad i could help. If the stool is loose give it a few days where your at, sometimes more sensitive dogs take a little longer on richer feeds to adjust and the stool to come out how it should.
> 
> Your mom had the right idea for food, just needed to do a little more research. :thumbsup:


oooh. I like how your pit looks I want my girl to be somewhere in those lines lean but nice and toned! Not too big but has muscles and stuff ^_^ Lexy just went poop about 5-6 minutes after she ate but might have been from earlier? I feed her at 5:30 am and 5:30 pm. It looked like how it usually looks. Lol my mom didn't choose the food I did because that's what my bf feeds his 9 yr old pit/rot mix but not the puppy formula xD So I asked my mom to buy that for me since it's cheaper near her house than where I live now. I'm glad I didn't stop researching I been doing research every day since I got Lexy on Aug 22 -_- I'm so in love with her one of the best decisions I have made!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Helloo. I got Lexy exactly 2 weeks ago and I'm very new to the breed. I started feeding her 3 times a day, about 1/3 cup each meal. The last 4-5 days I changed to feeding her 2/3 cups 2 times a day, as recommended by a friend who is a vet tech. She is about 11 weeks old now. I weighed her yesterday and she is about 12.8 pounds. I have been feeding her totw pacific stream puppy formula. I've been doing a lot of research but it's still hard for me to decide if I am feeding her the right food and amount. Should I up the food? Or change the food to anything better for her? Like I said I am very new and tried to do all the research I can before posting this. Here are some pics of her I took yesterday!


I didn't have time to read the other posts so sorry if this is a repeat. I would feed a puppy that young a lot more than that. my pups at that age are eating about 1 cup twice a day, she looks like she could eat more too. You want a health pup not an obese pup but I like them a little thick as puppies. They need all that extra as they grow. Most of my adults eat 2 cups a day the same as the puppies and that's because the pups are growing. There will be a point probably where the puppy will not eat the full cup each feeding and that's ok too. Puppies will eat when they are hungry and most will stop when they are full. They go through stages where they eat more then less and all of that is normal. Unless they are sick don't try to add things to get a pup to eat again they will eat when they are hungry so skipping a meal is ok.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> I didn't have time to read the other posts so sorry if this is a repeat. I would feed a puppy that young a lot more than that. my pups at that age are eating about 1 cup twice a day, she looks like she could eat more too. You want a health pup not an obese pup but I like them a little thick as puppies. They need all that extra as they grow. Most of my adults eat 2 cups a day the same as the puppies and that's because the pups are growing. There will be a point probably where the puppy will not eat the full cup each feeding and that's ok too. Puppies will eat when they are hungry and most will stop when they are full. They go through stages where they eat more then less and all of that is normal. Unless they are sick don't try to add things to get a pup to eat again they will eat when they are hungry so skipping a meal is ok.


So you feed yours 1 cup 2x a day from puppies and as adults?


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow Orijen puppy is really high on protein!


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

High protein - Soft pu
Am I right ?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

Orenkoko said:


> High protein - Soft pu
> Am I right ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


As long as it isn't bad for her or make her obese! I hope! =S


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

High protein doesn't equal soft stool, for instance on Orijen usually the stool can almost appear a little wet but is still a solid form. The stool will look healthy.

2 Cups a day wouldn't hurt anything like PK was saying but i'd just keep an eye on growth, with the feed your switching to you may not need to feed quite that much for the same result. If you want to feed 2 cups for a few weeks and see how it goes, if you feel you are feeding too much and your pup becomes a little butter ball cut back slightly, after all that butter ball will keep growing into her body.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> High protein doesn't equal soft stool, for instance on Orijen usually the stool can almost appear a little wet but is still a solid form. The stool will look healthy.
> 
> 2 Cups a day wouldn't hurt anything like PK was saying but i'd just keep an eye on growth, with the feed your switching to you may not need to feed quite that much for the same result. If you want to feed 2 cups for a few weeks and see how it goes, if you feel you are feeding too much and your pup becomes a little butter ball cut back slightly, after all that butter ball will keep growing into her body.


Should she be drinker more water cuz of more protein? Last night I started doing 50/50 and again this morning. Her stool last night and this morning was normal maybe slightly but barely wetter. A bit less than usual too. Also she peed her bed last night lol. woke up to smelling her piss really strong from her crate and her body! I have been taking away her water an hour before bed, last night she kept looking for water before bed. She goes to bed by 9 So I take her water away at 8. Should I continue doing that? Maybe I'll try going all Orijen tomorrow morning. I'm still doing the 2/3 cup per meal 2x a day and will see the difference with all Orijen. Are 5:30 am and 5:30 pm good times? I have to do the 5:30 am one cuz dad goes to work and it wakes her up and she whines so I try to catch her before that happens.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikki said:


> Should she be drinker more water cuz of more protein? Last night I started doing 50/50 and again this morning. Her stool last night and this morning was normal maybe slightly but barely wetter. A bit less than usual too. Also she peed her bed last night lol. woke up to smelling her piss really strong from her crate and her body! I have been taking away her water an hour before bed, last night she kept looking for water before bed. She goes to bed by 9 So I take her water away at 8. Should I continue doing that? Maybe I'll try going all Orijen tomorrow morning. I'm still doing the 2/3 cup per meal 2x a day and will see the difference with all Orijen. Are 5:30 am and 5:30 pm good times? I have to do the 5:30 am one cuz dad goes to work and it wakes her up and she whines so I try to catch her before that happens.


Yes generally with higher protein diets you will need to up the water intake slightly, by how much will vary dog to dog.

Being sure you remove the water over night or while you are gone in the crate, will limit her having accidents in her crate. Also how big is the crate? It should only be enough room to sit, stand, turn around and lay down, any more room than that and the likely hood is increased as to the amount of accidents she will have.

Also be sure you take her out really well before you put her in bed, at that age any longer than 4 - 5 hours and shes really got to go, you'll need to adjust your schedule and availability for her for a while especially.. She doesn't have the strength to hold it when she has to go any where near as long as an adult dog.

The times are really up to you, as a pup you want to be as consistent as possible with feedings so whatever time works for you works for her.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Yes generally with higher protein diets you will need to up the water intake slightly, by how much will vary dog to dog.
> 
> Being sure you remove the water over night or while you are gone in the crate, will limit her having accidents in her crate. Also how big is the crate? It should only be enough room to sit, stand, turn around and lay down, any more room than that and the likely hood is increased as to the amount of accidents she will have.
> 
> ...


Jeez so much water spilled out her bed -_- like as if she peed on it 5+ times!!!! lol. I used to have a bigger crate for her but I got a small one just big enough for her bed and to stand and turn and she still pees =/ Maybe I will stay up later with her. she usually starts going in her crate to sleep at 8:30ish but cries when I leave her at 9. So maybe I'll stay till 10-11. Her bottom tummy area was so wet this morning but I woke her up before she woke up. Maybe I'll take her water away 2 hrs before bed. I just wanna make sure she has enough water from all the protein I feel bad when she's looking for her water after I take it away before bed =[


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

I just bought a 15 lb bag locally of Orijen puppy for 38.99


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikki said:


> I just bought a 15 lb bag locally of Orijen puppy for 38.99


Not a bad price at all! Let me know how it works out and if you have any more questions i can help with don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW that's way too expensive.... I don't know if I love my dogs that much! lol JK 

I'm not a fan of high protein diets but that's me! 2 cups a day for a pup is a lot since that is what most of my adults eat and then they go through a stage where they eat less. So the best way to see if you should increase or decrease is look at them and see if they look good. I think your pup could use a little more weight as I like a thicker pup but not obese.


----------

